# How to hold a hedgehog?



## acurri (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, Just to let you know I do know how to hold my hedgehog, I always see these pics people holding there hedgei when he is rold up in a ball and the head is sticking out, how to people get there hedgeis to do this? Thanks!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, I just wait for them to start to un-ball & then snap the picture. With my Cholla, you have to be quick, he hardly ever balls up & when he does, he un-balls quickly.
Just keep trying, it will happen. eventually.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't do it purposely, but a few times I have picked him up when he is in a ball and so naturally he rolls aroud in my hand. Just grab him when he's in his little ball.


----------



## Gldgood (Jan 24, 2016)

Most people just do that by holding them like that when they are babies until they get used to it. Hedgehogs normally don't like that though


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Gldgood said:


> Most people just do that by holding them like that when they are babies until they get used to it. Hedgehogs normally don't like that though


Hey, you are aware this is a post from 2011 right?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please do not post on old threads and be sure to check the date on the post before replying to it.


----------

